# 2006 Illinois deer lease!!!!!



## StikR (Oct 23, 2006)

I know it is late for an IL lease for most people since it is too late to buy a license if you don't already have one.  But, if you have a license and need a farm to lease here is a great one.  Rated by a top Pike county outfitter as a 9.5 on a 1-10 scale.  I am listing this for my buddy who just bought the farm this year after we leased another larger farm.

Here's the deal:

80.5 acres in Schuylar(pronounced skyler) county
-2 br / 2ba nice clean trailer on the edge of the property
-water, elec included, also has frig & stove
-1 hr to Pike county
-15 acres winter wheat planted
-10 acres CRP
-55 acres hardwoods
-creek running through middle of property
-hasn't been hunted this year!!!
-80 acres up there will hunt 4 people EASY

$1500 per week (Sun - Sat)
$ 5000 for whole season(preferred)

Two guys -1 week in IL with a place to stay for $750 each is a deal!!!!!!!!!!

Want to see several good bucks per day?  This is a sweet farm!  

Call Calvin at 865-556-8757


----------



## dmvs31 (Oct 23, 2006)

can i get it next year


----------



## short stop (Oct 23, 2006)

$62.50  an acre ? Is that right !    I believe it  is spelled   ''Schuyler''   brother .


----------



## NUTT (Oct 23, 2006)

WOW!


----------



## dherrin (Oct 24, 2006)

*Tags*

Anybody got Illinois tags for sale I would love to go!


----------



## DoubleRR (Oct 25, 2006)

I am leasing 160 acres of ground in Schuyler county Illinois for $6.00 an acre......all of the 2006 non-resident bow tags (that include a buck) are sold out......non-resident over the counter doe tags are available......$62.50 per acre?


----------



## StikR (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm glad I have a spelling teacher, deer lease appraiser, and brother all on this sight.  WOW!

Guys....I didn't price this.  it is my Buddy's place.  But, fwiw one could pay as much as $3500 for a one week hunt up there, so I think $5k for the whole season with a place to stay is not a bad deal.  If you disagree, then disagree and keep your opinion in your pocket because I didn't ask for it!

This farm may be available for lease or sale next season for those who may be interested.  Calvin is a straightshooter - give him a call.


----------



## 257 roberts (Oct 25, 2006)

just got back , spent 3000.00 for a five day hunt it was awsome!!! seen deer every day all day long, got a 130's 8pt on Sunday at 6:15pm(12 hunters ,11 deer)


----------



## StikR (Oct 26, 2006)

257 Roberts-

Glad you had a good hunt up there.  You do really have to experience hunting Illinois to believe it.  I shot a 132" 280 lb 10 pt at five yards with a bow last year.  I was on the ground and stalked this buck while he was running 11 does around the corner of a field.  it was incredible.  The deer was aged at 7 1/2 yrs old.

Your buck must have had some real horn to make 130s with 8 points.  I'd like to see some pics if you get a chance.  Congrats on the buck!


----------



## short stop (Oct 26, 2006)

Got a map ?  Topo ?  What town is it  near ?  I got 2 farms in Schuyler .I may be interested if the price is right . 
                  ....... The spelling teacher


----------



## DoubleRR (Oct 26, 2006)

What is the lease price going to be for next year?


----------



## StikR (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks for the interest.  Calvin is the one who has the info on this lease.  Pls give him a call if interested.  865-556-8757.  He lives near Knoxville, TN.  I believe he has some maps also.


----------



## DoubleRR (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks....I will pass along the info...I have a couple of buddies that live in Champaign county Illinois (about 3 hrs. east of Rushville) that are looking for some lease ground in Schuyler county.....


----------

